# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.3.4.3 - tiny release

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.3.4.3 is out! Fixed connection issues  for HTC, Samsung cell phones and added full flash archive for HTC  Inspire 4G.*  Medusa Box v1.3.4.3 Release Notes:  *Fixed connection issues for HTC Incredible S, Desire S, Desire Z, Desire HD, Inspire 4G, Samsung GT-I9001.**Uploaded Full Flash file archive for HTC Inspire 4G to the support area (for devices with damaged Partitions/Partition Tables).* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك *

----------

